# Hypothetical Gun Collection



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So a husband and wife together will use a vehicle that requires no power to travel and can carry hundreds of pounds of goods, and their gun collection includes a M1a in 762x51, a 556 M4 style AR, a 12 gauge pump, an old 1911 and a new concealable 9mm. Do they need anything else but ammo, magazines and parts? That seems like enough?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Plenty of luck


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

For the M4 I would buy a couple spare parts kits and a complete bolt carrier group. A complete lower kit wouldn't be a bad idea. 

I would pick the M4 to fight with most likely out of all those guns you listed so I would want to make sure I could keep that one running.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One is none, two is one and 3 is better.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

With the two is one theory, stream lining calibers and same model firearms would help with spare parts and the ability to stock pile more ammo. If one goes, the ammo and spare parts would still be useful.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd dump the 1911, M1, and 12ga. Have a match pair of AR's with one parts kit and matched pair of 9mm's. KISS approach. "Keep It Simple Stupid".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Food and water.
Friends with guns.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I'd dump the 1911, M1, and 12ga. Have a match pair of AR's with one parts kit and matched pair of 9mm's. KISS approach. "Keep It Simple Stupid".


I pretty much agree with this except I'd keep the 12ga. and stock a wide variety of ammo for it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'd dump the 1911, M1, and 12ga. Have a match pair of AR's with one parts kit and matched pair of 9mm's. KISS approach. "Keep It Simple Stupid".


No taste in guns. The 1911 will take a lot more abuse than any of the newer plastic guns.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

cleaning kit....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> cleaning kit....


Or just hire an illegal to clean the weapons.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I would keep the 12g for sure, and put a scope on the m1a. Use the m1a to cover your dinghy and crew on shore. Use the 12g to cover the boat up close. I would consider streamlining handgun caliber though.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

inceptor said:


> No taste in guns. The 1911 will take a lot more abuse than any of the newer plastic guns.


And God help you if you break that little 3 finger leaf spring. The 1911 is certainly historic and cool, but it is too complicated and has too many parts compared to modern pistols. I can probably completely break a 1911 down and eventually get it back together. I can reassemble a Glock in a couple of minutes. The GI 1911 I was issued in the Navy may have worked, but it was very sloppy.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

inceptor said:


> No taste in guns. The 1911 will take a lot more abuse than any of the newer plastic guns.


Already has; it was made in 1942. Its never going anywhere; hypothetically of course.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Full size 1911 with a full 8 round mag weighs about 2.75 pounds. 

Full size Glock 21 (45acp) with a full 13 round mag weighs 2.5 pounds. 

With a Glock I don't have to manipulate a safety, it weighs .25 pound less while holding 5 more rounds than the 1911.

The 1911 does have a thinner slide.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah but will it stand up like the 1911 has for all these years? There is a reason the military keeps going back to it after someone decides to try something else.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Ah but will it stand up like the 1911 has for all these years? There is a reason the military keeps going back to it after someone decides to try something else.


25 years ago I asked myself that same question and today I can put it in print that " YES " it will stand up. I own both pistols and I like both of them but for what they're used for, the Glock edges out the 1911 IMO for the reasons I've posted. For a 500-600 bucks it's hard to beat s Glock.

S&W makes a great striker fired too for the money and some say they like it better than the Glocks.

I'm certainly not talking down to anyone because they carry a 1911.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I'm certainly not talking down to anyone because they carry a 1911.


And I didn't take it that way. The age old comparison "I like mine better". I have never shot a Glock just so it's out there. But I have been a fan of the 1911 since the early 70's. I have never had an issue. The only time I've had a 1911 at the gunsmith was to change out the sights.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

A friend of mine has been putting thousands of rounds a month through a G21 for 25 years of USPSA. Throws it in the dishwasher after a match. I started winning more matches than losing, myself, when I bought a G21. Certainly never felt undergunned (but then I rarely feel that way anyhow).


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd want to add a .22 LR. Maybe a hypothetical 10/22 takedown.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

And a 1911 is never a bad choice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I'd want to add a .22 LR. Maybe a hypothetical 10/22 takedown.


There ya go. Everybody needs a good .22 LR. I would ditch the trotline weight..er I mean the classic 1911. 12 gauge is definitely a keep. Would pick one rifle and go with it. Hope we see some pics of the fancy bicycle which is going to be used to haul all this stuff around.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> There ya go. Everybody needs a good .22 LR. I would ditch the trotline weight..er I mean the classic 1911. 12 gauge is definitely a keep. Would pick one rifle and go with it. Hope we see some pics of the fancy bicycle which is going to be used to haul all this stuff around.


Best Full-Size Sailboat, 50 to 55 feet: Beneteau Sense 50 | Cruising World

2010 bike of the year. Just got back in under the golden gate. Great day out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> So a husband and wife together will use a vehicle that requires no power to travel and can carry hundreds of pounds of goods, and their gun collection includes a M1a in 762x51, a 556 M4 style AR, a 12 gauge pump, an old 1911 and a new concealable 9mm. Do they need anything else but ammo, magazines and parts? That seems like enough?


A vehicle that requires no power? Are they riding a magic carpet? A bike requires power as does motorcycles, cars, go karts, razor scooters, rollerblades, hybrid cars, walking, teleportation. I'm confused by the no power thing?

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

See post prior to yours.



Sasquatch said:


> A vehicle that requires no power? Are they riding a magic carpet? A bike requires power as does motorcycles, cars, go karts, razor scooters, rollerblades, hybrid cars, walking, teleportation. I'm confused by the no power thing?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> See post prior to yours.


That was my point. A sailboat still requires the power of wind. Not trying to be a pain in the ass. Just pointing out everything needs something to power it. Except maybe a Newton's Cradle.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well ok but you don't buy, store, or create wind. This is our second bike. We've managed to cover quite some territory with it. It's like a second home that moves quietly, peacefully and with out any fuel to buy it's a real joy.


----------

